# Darwin streaming server - besoin d'info



## sucellus (28 Mai 2003)

Bon alors voila j'ai un doute soudain concernant le focntionnement de la license du darwin streaming sever.
J'ai besoin pour l'ecole ou je suis d'un serveur de streaming, nous nous orientons vers la solution quickTime.
Mais la license l'autorise t'elle?
Ou bien doit-je telecharger la version source qui a parement n'est ratacher a aucune license?

J'avous que a force de la lire je c plus moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour info nous faisons cela sans but commercial.

Voila donc si qqun peut m'aider se serais sympa


----------



## sucellus (12 Juin 2003)

Voila comme personne ne veut faire de streaming ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai continuer mes recherches et voici les resultats.

Le serveur de streaming est totalement gratuit, mais en contre partie si l'on depose des brevets (utilisant ou non darwin c'est pas hypper clair la dessus) apple a le droit de les utilisés gratos.

Voila donc pour tous le monde monter vos serveurs QT et amusé vous bien tant que vous depose aucun brevet


----------



## iouze (12 Juin 2003)

Il ya avait un moment que je n'étais pas venu sur le forum, donc pas pu te répondre. Je vais monter une solution de streaming à partir de QTSS, type Web Radio. Alors je teste depuis 6 mois en local, si je peux t'être utile n'hésites pas. J'ai notamment mis en place plusieurs Playlists dont certaines sont au format MP4, cela fonctionne nickel. 
Ton installation de la version Darwin m'interresses car si en local je suis sur Mac (Jaguar), pour une diffucion sur le Net je vais peut être passer sur un serveur dédié sous Linux, envirronement que je ne connais absolument pas (j'entends en pratique). Mon hébergeur à dèjà conssenti à "oublier" Helix et WMS, le support technique va faire des recherches pour la faisabilité d'une instal de QTSS sur Linux.


----------



## benR (13 Juin 2003)

moi je suis un total néophyte su rce geren de trucs, mais si vous etes en mesure de documenter un peu vos installs, ce que vous avez fait, comment, pourquoi, je suis super preneur (et je pense que d'auters avec)


----------



## iouze (13 Juin 2003)

Ce que je peux déjà confirmer c'est que tu peux l'installer sur la version client et pas uniquement sur la version serveur comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple. Ensuite, il suffit de lire la doc qui est assez sommaire mais suffisante. J'ai eu (et j'ai toujours d'ailleurs) plus de difficulté du coté de l'encodage des fichiers (bien définir les paramêtres nécessaires à l'optimisation du stream) que du coté de QTSS.
Point important, si tu veux faire du stream de fichiers audio (la vidéo j'ai pas testé), il faut que tes fichiers soient tous encodés à la même fréquence (MP3 128 VBR par ex) sinon cela a tendance à foirer.  
Le seul truc que je n'ai pas réussi à maitriser (hum il doit surement en exister d'autres) c'est le fait de pouvoir déplacer le répertoire ou son stocker les fichiers à streamer =&gt; par défaut ils dans le répertoire de QTSS, un peu chiant si ton QTSS est sur une machine (ou partition) et tes fichiers sur une autre. 
QT c'est fabuleux, tu as des boites comme  Bluish qui réalisent des interfaces superbes. Essayez  Ce site  avec du haut débit, la version full est bluffante. IL faut cliquer sur le picto vidéo en haut à droite.


----------



## sucellus (13 Juin 2003)

A) en effet impresionnant comme utilisation de QT.

b) Pour la doc je vais essayer, mais il faudras etre patient le serveur ne devrais etre monter que cette ete.
Il sera en debian linux, avec apache, mysql, php, QTST darwin version debian ou la non compiler je c plus.
Le tous installer par un vrais linuxien, pas comme moi quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc je v essayer de lui demander de faire une doc mais je pense qu'il faudras tous reecrire pour que nous povre macuser on comprenne et loupe pas une etape


----------



## iouze (13 Juin 2003)

Parmi les sites interessant sur le sujet "Quicktime" tu as  qt bridge plein de tutoriaux, de liens, de logiciels, etc.
Perso, je n'ai pas encore la "bible" pour une bonne utilisation de QT sur le Web. il y a bien "Quicktime for the Web" mais en anglais (ce qui devrait ne pas être trop bloquant mais bon) et surtout il concerne la version 5 de QT. Donc si quelqu'un à d'autres sources je suis interessé.


----------

